# Shelby vs GTO



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

OK…I just drove a Shelby GT 500 ‘Vert. MSRP is about $50k. You know what...not impressed, considering this is a $50K car. My buddy (who does media test drives) showed me the sticker. 

I am a previous Mustang owner, and I will tell you that I like my GTO much better than the Shelby, and it’s not just because it’s priced $20K less. From the very moment I opened the door and got in the drivers seat, I noticed I was surrounded in PLASTIC! How disappointing. The GTO interior is far superior, has a better overall ride, and the GTO’s stock exhaust sounds so much better. 

The Shelby had a better shifter, and it was a blast to feel the boost from the supercharger. But in my opinion the ’04-06 batch of GTOs is the deal of the decade!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:agree arty:


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

What I'm not understanding is why there are GT 500 Shelbys out there ranging from 40K all the way to 74K. 

74K will buy me a Z06. Or 2 GTOs and 2 superchargers. :cheers


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

Kamau said:


> What I'm not understanding is why there are GT 500 Shelbys out there ranging from 40K all the way to 74K.
> 
> 74K will buy me a Z06. Or 2 GTOs and 2 superchargers. :cheers



Some people are paying the dealers mark up of $20k plus over sticker. I personally have yet to see one sell for sticker, $60k is probably average here. I'd buy a Vette forn that kind of money maybe even a used Viper


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Tell you what, you can buy a strippy Corvette for $3K under sticker -- which is the low $40Ks. That is one hell of a deal. My Dad just picked up one and it's very impressive. 

Ford really has gotten lucky with the Mustang. For whatever reason, a lot of people really like the styling -- which blinds them to the fact that car is really a cheap POS.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Tell you what, you can buy a strippy Corvette for $3K under sticker -- which is the low $40Ks. That is one hell of a deal. My Dad just picked up one and it's very impressive.
> 
> Ford really has gotten lucky with the Mustang. For whatever reason, a lot of people really like the styling -- which blinds them to the fact that car is really a cheap POS.


I got mine for 42,900. It has the A6 as the only option, but it really has everything I wanted except for HUD.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Kamau said:


> What I'm not understanding is why there are GT 500 Shelbys out there ranging from 40K all the way to 74K.
> 
> 74K will buy me a Z06. Or 2 GTOs and 2 superchargers. :cheers


I think some of them may be Shelby GT's


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

The Mustang is competing with itself from 40 years ago. If you really want a classic car but also want something new it is perfect. The cheap interior is better that the old steal dashboard of the 60's. The GTO is a modern day sport touring car. It was designed for comfort and speed. The ride is very close to most luxury sport models like the CLK 55. 

Plus it is forced induction, the Z06 is 505hp NA.arty: 

For under 40k you can get a GTO and get headers, cam and tune done to it and get over 500hp at the crank and still be NA and have a much nicer interior.arty:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> I think some of them may be Shelby GT's


The white one is a regular GT. The black with gold stripes is a Hertz Mustang. I saw a road test for the Hertz. It was suprisingly quick, 13.7 in the 1/4 and they only come with automatics. The Auto Mustangs usually run 14.2-14.4. They did an intake change and an exhaust change plus flashed the computer. It's rated at 325 hp.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

mumrah said:


> For under 40k you can get a GTO and get headers, cam and tune done to it and get over 500hp at the crank and still be NA and have a much nicer interior.arty:


So headers, cam and tune would add 100+ hp?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Kamau said:


> So headers, cam and tune would add 100+ hp?


Actually, it could add more depending on how radical a cam is installed.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

Really? Well clue me in...what is a cam, what does a good one cost, what does it do, and on average how much gain will one add?


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I will say that the hertz mustang is a nice looking car. I was at irwindale speedway when they were doing the photo shoot. If I remember right in one of the pictures there is a blurred out red car in the the next lane, that should be a red 04 gto.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> The white one is a regular GT.
> 
> 
> > The white one is also a Shelby GT (note the silver stripe on the back).


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

Doesn't look that good from the back!


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Kamau said:


> Really? Well clue me in...what is a cam, what does a good one cost, what does it do, and on average how much gain will one add?


SEE THIS LINK.

Here is close to 100 rwhp gain. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=9962


----------



## gordpack69 (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't know much about either car,only what i read about the new gtos in here,but anyways another employee were i work special ordered one of the Shelby's for just under 90 grand Canadian:lol:. When i bought my 69 gto,he could have bought three of my cars,In closing 3 gtos one mustang, .The choice seems obvious to me.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes some people are paying way over sticker,,they are idiots..
Right now on www.autotrader.com there are 5 new and 2 used GT500s in the 44-46k range. Just like when the GTO first came out some people are being taken advantage of for not doing research or being too lazy to go outside their area to buy one... 
MM&FF drove a bone stock one on stock tires to 12.22 ,on drag tires it would have run 11s.
here is the first GT500 in the tens.. 
http://www.evoperform.com/
Car has been out less than a couple months.. 
They will be in the 9s by years end.

I personally dont like and would never own a GT500 or Mustang (or Camarobird or Vette for that matter) but you have to respect it..


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Yes some people are paying way over sticker,,they are idiots..
> Right now on www.autotrader.com there are 5 new and 2 used GT500s in the 44-46k range. Just like when the GTO first came out some people are being taken advantage of for not doing research or being too lazy to go outside their area to buy one...
> MM&FF drove a bone stock one on stock tires to 12.22 ,on drag tires it would have run 11s.
> here is the first GT500 in the tens..
> ...


MM&FF is the only mag to be able to get anything close to a low 12 out of the fat pig they call Shelby. Every other road test is in the high 12's to low 13's with them. I spanked one with the C6 pretty bad the other day. If it was a low 12 car mine's a mid 11's ...... Not. 

The thing is just too heavy and they don't seem to be living up to the hype. I know from reading about them and talking to the guy that raced me, they don't handle the greatest either. The 03-04 Cobra handled way better.


----------



## tigeragogo (Sep 12, 2006)

After one look at the cheap interior of the Shelby and its performance figures, the sticker price is unjustified and the "market adjustment" of $10-20K on top of that makes it totally absurd.


----------



## smokey (May 6, 2006)

Boy I've got to disagree with you. My GTO may be faster, but giving credit where it is due, I think Ford has done a brilliant job with the Mustang. The Mustang's interior only looks bad without the optional dress up package. With those options, it really looks nice. Sure, there is hard plastic abound, but the design is really nice, and true to the concept car.

Then there's the styling. It's just a sharp looking car, what can I say, and the Shelby GT500 takes it to another level. Is it over priced? Yes, probably, but kudos to Ford for doing right by the Mustang. Beats the hell out of anything GM has right now, or Honda, Toyota, etc. Nice to see an American company get it right.

truth be told, the GTO is one of the nicest cars I've owned, but the ONLY reason there isn't a Mustang in my garage is the fact that when I was looking for a car the dealers were gouging on them.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I bought my GTO because I didn't want a car that everybody and thier brother has. And if I was going to fork out the money for the Shelby. I would rather have a ZO6. I like the Shelby. But there is too much hype! It f'n kills me that everybody tries to compare thier supercharged cars to the GTO. Anyone on this board that has a supercharger on their GTO will tell you. No Cobra, or Shelby is going to touch it. Not to mention, everywhere I go people stop me and tell me how awsome my car is. It's freakin rediculous. My wife laughs all of the time because everyone is always staring.


----------



## Krisko (Oct 3, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> The white one is a regular GT. The black with gold stripes is a Hertz Mustang. I saw a road test for the Hertz. It was suprisingly quick, 13.7 in the 1/4 and they only come with automatics. The Auto Mustangs usually run 14.2-14.4. They did an intake change and an exhaust change plus flashed the computer. It's rated at 325 hp.



Actually both of those cars are Shelby GT's and they are nearly identical to the Shelby GT-H (Hertz). I rented a Shelby GT-H for a track event at Infineon in California and we had a great time. It was my first time at that track and I consistently spanked a 2004 Yellow GTO in my run group. That isn't because a Shelby GT-H is faster, really it's a pig. I am an amateur racer so I know a little about track driving and since it was a rental I was throwing caution to the wind.

The Shelbt GT/GT-H is hardly anything more than an appearance package. Intake/programming, lowered 1", and stripes. The GT will have an optional 6spd whereas the GT-H was auto only and you couldn't disable the traction control.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

smokey said:


> Boy I've got to disagree with you. My GTO may be faster, but giving credit where it is due, I think Ford has done a brilliant job with the Mustang. The Mustang's interior only looks bad without the optional dress up package. With those options, it really looks nice. Sure, there is hard plastic abound, but the design is really nice, and true to the concept car.
> 
> Then there's the styling. It's just a sharp looking car, what can I say, and the Shelby GT500 takes it to another level. Is it over priced? Yes, probably, but kudos to Ford for doing right by the Mustang. Beats the hell out of anything GM has right now, or Honda, Toyota, etc. Nice to see an American company get it right.
> 
> truth be told, the GTO is one of the nicest cars I've owned, but the ONLY reason there isn't a Mustang in my garage is the fact that when I was looking for a car the dealers were gouging on them.


:agree The GT500 is a brilliant piece of work. We could be critical of any car or product, but this one is well done. So is the GT. If I could afford either one, it'd be in the garage. (FWIW, the GT is in MHO, the most beautiful automobile ever to come out of Dearborn, maybe the world - and I am a GM guy for the most part!)


----------

